# κουρ ανγκλέ(ζ) (η), κουραγκλές (ο) = cour anglaise, basement light well



## nickel (Dec 28, 2010)

Το θυμήθηκε εδώ η Έλσα, και έχει πλάκα, γιατί ο γαλλικός όρος _*cour anglaise*_ προσφέρεται για μια ντουζίνα (τουλάχιστον) ορθογραφικούς πειραματισμούς: μία ή δύο λέξεις, διατηρούμε ή τρώμε το τελικό «ζ», «ε» ή «αι», «γκ» ή «νγκ»; Κάποια στιγμή καταλήγουμε στο εξελληνισμένο *ο κουραγκλές* (_του κουραγκλέ, οι κουραγκλέδες, των κουραγκλέδων_).

Ορισμός που βρήκα από κάποιον που θυμάται την παλιά ορθογραφία: Η κουρ ανγκλαίζ (cour anglaise) είναι μια τεχνική για το φυσικό φωτισμό και αερισμό υπογείων χώρων. Σχηματίζεται με την αφαίρεση τμήματος του εδάφους μπροστά από κάποιο κούφωμα (σχεδόν πάντα παράθυρο) που έχει αφεθεί κάτω από το επίπεδο του φυσικού εδάφους.





Από τη γαλλική Βικιπεντιά:
Une cour anglaise est une cour au niveau du sous-sol et encaissée entre la rue et la façade d'un bâtiment qui servait entre autres à l'origine à éclairer et ventiler ce niveau en plus de permettre dans plusieurs cas un accès direct à ce niveau depuis la rue. Généralement associées aux terraced houses en Grande-Bretagne, elles forment en général une bande le long de la voie publique et sont rarement aménagées de manière ponctuelle, devant un bâtiment unique. Elle s'apparente dans une forme plus aménagée, au saut de loup.

Στο ProZ.com έχουν κατατεθεί και οι όροι:
basement area, areaway (US), basement patio

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το βλέπει κανείς για να το περιγράψει με τον σωστό όρο.


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το θυμήθηκε εδώ η Έλσα, και έχει πλάκα, γιατί ο γαλλικός όρος _*cour anglaise*_ προσφέρεται για μια ντουζίνα (τουλάχιστον) ορθογραφικούς πειραματισμούς: μία ή δύο λέξεις, διατηρούμε ή τρώμε το τελικό «ζ», «ε» ή «αι», «γκ» ή «νγκ»; Κάποια στιγμή καταλήγουμε στο εξελληνισμένο *ο κουραγκλές* (_του κουραγκλέ, οι κουραγκλέδες, των κουραγκλέδων_).



Καλημέρα
Επανέρχομαι σε αυτό το νήμα γιατί μόλις διάβασα στο σχέδιο νόμου του Νέου Οικοδομικού Κανονισμού (άρθρο 15, παρ.3) ότι η cour anglaise ορίζεται "χαμηλωμένη αυλή". Δεν ξέρω εάν θα ψηφιστεί τελικά με αυτήν τη διατύπωση.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 20, 2012)

Βάσει ποιας λογικής να φάμε το τελικό "ζ";


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Βάσει ποιας λογικής να φάμε το τελικό "ζ";


Η λέξη «λογική» τι δουλειά έχει εδώ; :)

https://www.google.gr/search?q="κου...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η λέξη «λογική» τι δουλειά έχει εδώ; :)
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q="κου...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a



Λολ και καραλόλ! Ο θαυμασμός μου σε εκείνους τους τολμηρούς που επιχείρησαν να παραθέσουν και τον "πρωτότυπο" όρο μαζί με τους διάφορους κουραγκλέδες και φυσικά έκαναν υπέροχα λάθη.


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 7, 2012)

Να επιβεβαιώσω ότι στο Νέο Οικοδομικό Κανονισμό που ψηφίστηκε τελικά, σε ένα σημείο(άρθρο 15, παρ.3), η cour anglaise αποδίδεται "χαμηλωμένη αυλή". Άσχετο αλλά ίσως ενδιαφέρει: ο όρος "Environmental Assessment Method" αποδίδεται "μεθοδολογία περιβαλλοντικής αξιολόγησης".


----------

